# Frame mounts for Knightlite rear LED lamps



## Gary Cummins (1 Jun 2010)

I have two of these superb wee LEDs, and frame mounts for neither, I stupidly sold the bikes the mounts were on without taking them off.

These rear lights are from the early part of this century and no longer seem to be made, I still use them attached to clothing but would like to get them fitted back on to the bikes. I have whittled and chisled away at other mounting brackets in order to make them fit but these bodges are not that great. If anybody has these bits of black plastic in thier junk boxes I'd welcome them.

Thank you


----------

